# The Worlds Healthiest Foods



## redkitty (Feb 3, 2007)

I looked around to see if this was posted here already, but didnt see it.  Great site with loads of info on ... you got it, The Worlds Healthiest Foods!!!

WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods


----------



## Toots (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, I bookmarked the site.


----------



## Aria (Feb 4, 2007)

redkitty,  Thank you for your site suggestion.  NEAT.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Feb 4, 2007)

_The World's Healthiest Foods_

Let's hope VeraBlue doesn't see this.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 4, 2007)

Aria & Toots, glad you like the link!


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 6, 2007)

I wish I had an WholeFoods in Montreal. *cries*


----------



## redkitty (Mar 6, 2007)

CassiesKitchen said:
			
		

> I wish I had an WholeFoods in Montreal. *cries*



I miss Whole Foods more than any other store!!


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 6, 2007)

When I went to London this January, they were building one near the High Kensington Street metro. =)

I know Bristols is ways away.. but still.


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 6, 2007)

Toots said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this, I bookmarked the site.


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup Cassie, its too far away!  We have a small store here called Fresh & Wild which WF bought.  They have only a few 365 items, but it smells like a WF and I about cried the first time I went in there!


----------



## CasperImproved (Mar 16, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> I looked around to see if this was posted here already, but didnt see it. Great site with loads of info on ... you got it, The Worlds Healthiest Foods!!!
> 
> WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods



Thanks! Redkitty - One of the sites that will help me most in improving my intake ;-)

I can have up to 2500 Calories to maintain current weight, but if I want to loose, I need to start considering the other "important" things.

I find I am spending on average an additional 20 minutes shopping on the weekly shopping run reading the nutritional information.



Casper


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 16, 2007)

where's bacon? Bacon is an honorary vegetable.  Of course it's healthy!

love whole foods... over an hour away!


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 16, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> where's bacon? Bacon is an honorary vegetable. Of course it's healthy!
> 
> love whole foods... over an hour away!


 

*I totally agree with you Robo410, DCer's could totally overhaul and update this list.  We would call it THE WORLD'S GREATEST FOODS.  *
** 
*Redkitty has simply given us the inspiration for a great work.  *
** 
*(all my foods are whole, I don't buy half of nothing.....eggs nor oranges.  Mostly I just want to buy half as much !  )*


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 17, 2007)

I really like this site!  When you posted it back in February, I visited and signed up for their newsletter, which is very informative.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 17, 2007)

Yay, glad you like it!  Its got loads of great info which has helped me improve my choice of foods!


----------

